# Recommendations for Grilling Mats for Smoker



## AllAces (Jun 28, 2018)

I need some sort of grilling mat to use in my MES 30 to keep smaller items from falling through the grates. Any recommendations.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 28, 2018)

I have both the Masterbuilt mats and some Frogmats. I think I like the Frogmats better. They both work as intended but the seam around the edges that the Masterbuilt ones have collect "stuff" and are a little harder to clean.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 28, 2018)

AA, I highly recommend Q-matz from A-Maze-N  smoking products !


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 28, 2018)

I too have the Q-Matz.

They work incredibly well for smoking nuts. They clean up well and are relatively non-stick.

However, I've not tried other similar products, so I cannot give you an opinion on how they are better/worse than other alternatives.


----------



## Hank R (Jun 28, 2018)

I also have Q-Matz and really happy with the easy clean up as well.


----------



## Braz (Jun 28, 2018)

Another vote for Q-Matz. Cut to the size you want or need.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 28, 2018)

Q matz here as well..  they come pre-cut to fit the MES


You'll find them here  >> http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 1, 2018)

I use Frogmats.  They work perfectly, clean up easily in the dishwasher, and it seems that NOTHING sticks to them.
Another bonus is they come pre-cut to fit my MES.
Gary


----------

